

Special Ops vs. Segways - siculars
http://singularityhub.com/2010/04/12/video-of-newest-sniper-targets-robots-on-segways/

======
hga
This is a fantastic application for the Segway, especially in that it allows
for live-fire exercises (well, baring use of .50 BMG and the like by longest
range snipers, I'm sure). "You will perform as you train" was one of the
lessons taught to me in JROTC smallbore Rifle Team (.22LR target shooting) and
is something that's been drilled into me in every bit of practical firearms
advice and training I've read or done.

However, what I found to be the most interesting about this is how good an
example it is of how an startup needs to be flexible. You shouldn't be too
obsessed with how you expect customers to use your stuff and you need to
change as they figure out better or other ways to use it.

------
lyime
This might be far fetched, but I think we could apply similar technology to
cloud computing and infrastructure management.

Especially if you watch towards the end, a robot could be instructed with a
high level objective. In tandem, multiple robots work together to achieve that
object.

Anyways, I have been thinking about how server infrastructure could be more
autonomous and self-sufficient/self-healing.

------
positr0n
How can I get a job doing that?

